# GM: "Almost Driverless" Cars by 2020



## The Davy Crockett (Aug 28, 2013)

Last Fall Charlie posted the thread Self-Driving Cars Predominant by 2040. Now, according to this article at WTOP :



> Sometime before the end of this decade, General Motors will put a car on the road that can almost drive itself.The automaker says the system, called "Super Cruise," uses radar and cameras to steer the car and keep it between lane lines. Also, the radar keeps the car a safe distance from cars ahead of it, and it will brake to a complete stop if necessary.
> 
> GM and other automakers such as Mercedes, BMW and Lexus already offer radar-guided cruise control systems that keep their cars a safe distance from other vehicles and even stop before a crash. They also have systems that warn the driver if they're drifting out of their lane. But until recently, engineers haven't been able to steer with computers, according to GM.
> 
> ...



As for self-driving cars:



> Engineers say there are many obstacles to cars that completely drive themselves, including how they react to cars and trucks that don't have the technology. For those reasons, Capp says completely driverless cars are 20 to 30 years away.


----------



## FriskyFL (Sep 23, 2013)

Ha! We have thousands of "driverless" cars on the roads already. Texting, eating, putting on makeup...doing everything but driving the vehicle. It couldn't get much worse.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't put on makeup when driving! I only have 3 hands! And that steering wheel keeps getting in the way too - get rid of it!


----------



## xyzzy (Sep 23, 2013)

Yes, and pundits said we'd all be in flying Jetson cars by now.


----------

